# how was your thanksgiving



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hope everyone had a nice thanksgiving.....  
did any of you travel far or did you ...stay at home?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

We went down to my aunt and uncles on my dads side of the family. had to drive about two hours each way to get there. but it was worth it. I hadnt been there sinse last thanksgiving. It was great seeing my cousins and my aunts kids, and my grandma. 
On saturday we are having another dinner here at my house. My aunt and uncle on my moms side are coming down as well as my boyfriend that was in california with his parents yesturday. Cant wait to see everyone!
beth


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

We stayed home and had our feast here. The one curse to having a farm is can't really go anywhere as far as traveling long distance. But that's okay. :wink: 
Anyway I was almost sick from eating to much pumpkin pie, I knew I should have stopped on that third piece... LOL But what did I do first thing this morning, ate so more pie! I couldn't resist the temptation, and now I am thinking about going for another slice before heading off to bed. :help:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I stayed home with my husband. We pretty much just layed around for most of the day...watched a dog show on TV...he started packing for his trip...didn't get much accomplished, but it was nice to relax.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We went down to my aunt and uncles on my dads side of the family. had to drive about two hours each way to get there. but it was worth it. I hadnt been there sinse last thanksgiving. It was great seeing my cousins and my aunts kids, and my grandma.
> On saturday we are having another dinner here at my house. My aunt and uncle on my moms side are coming down as well as my boyfriend that was in california with his parents yesturday. Cant wait to see everyone!
> beth


 It is always nice..... seeing other family members..... you don't get to see very often.....It does make the long traveling....well worth it....you are so right... 

It is Saturday...hope you enjoy your aunt and uncle on your moms side's visit... as well as your boyfriend's ... :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It was ok we went to my Mother's side of the family's Thanksgiving first and it was a little boring. Then we went to my dads side which is a lot more exciting where the kids decided they wanted in with goats ans let them all out :angry: .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We stayed home and had our feast here. The one curse to having a farm is can't really go anywhere as far as traveling long distance. But that's okay. :wink:
> Anyway I was almost sick from eating to much pumpkin pie, I knew I should have stopped on that third piece... LOL But what did I do first thing this morning, ate so more pie! I couldn't resist the temptation, and now I am thinking about going for another slice before heading off to bed. :help:


 I know the feeling... about not being able to go anywhere... because of animals...but I agree...that it is OK....Yummy pumpkin pie..oh yes......I know ....we never learn ....and eat way to much ....but hey ....it is only one time a year....well twice if you are counting christmas...LOL 



> I stayed home with my husband. We pretty much just layed around for most of the day...watched a dog show on TV...he started packing for his trip...didn't get much accomplished, but it was nice to relax.


 We to.... had a nice and relaxed day.......we ate alot ...LOL and watched alot of movies...


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

We had a great Thanksgiving, drove about 8-1/2 hours on Wednesday to Dickinson TX, for a family get together and just got back home today. It was so great though seeing everybody, eating, playing cards, and going to the beach.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It was ok we went to my Mother's side of the family's Thanksgiving first and it was a little boring. Then we went to my dads side which is a lot more exciting where the kids decided they wanted in with goats ans let them all out :angry: .


 Sorry ...you didn't enjoy the first of your thanksgiving.......but at least... it did get more exciting later....
Oh man..... that would of been a site to see... :shocked: .....and a little bit of "panic"....:shades: :shocked:



> We had a great Thanksgiving, drove about 8-1/2 hours on Wednesday to Dickinson TX, for a family get together and just got back home today. It was so great though seeing everybody, eating, playing cards, and going to the beach.


 wow....8-1/2 hours...is that one way...?. :shocked: that sure was a long drive......Sounded like you had alot of fun ...and the long trip .....was well worth it..... :thumbup: :grouphug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, one way. But it was worth it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yep, one way. But it was worth it.


wow........ :shocked: :shocked: :sun:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We went down to my grandma's for lunch then came back home and did chores


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> > It was ok we went to my Mother's side of the family's Thanksgiving first and it was a little boring. Then we went to my dads side which is a lot more exciting where the kids decided they wanted in with goats ans let them all out :angry: .


 Sorry ...you didn't enjoy the first of your thanksgiving.......but at least... it did get more exciting later....
Oh man..... that would of been a site to see... :shocked: .....and a little bit of "panic"....:shades: :shocked: 
Thanls Toth, but it definately got more exciting after the goats got out and put back in my aunt dyed my hair and my mom hates it. (Blondish to black).LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We went down to my grandma's for lunch then came back home and did chores


That sounded like fun...until you added "chores"..LOL.....I know...we all have to do them ....there is no holiday or vacation when it comes to doing chores..... 



> Thanls Toth, but it definately got more exciting after the goats got out and put back in my aunt dyed my hair and my mom hates it. (Blondish to black).LOL! :ROFL:


 yep...I would of liked to of seen that...but I wouldn't of wanted to be the one to round them up...LOL..
Wow blondish to black .....oh boy that is a drastic change :shocked: ...how do you like it....that is what matters.... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Bethany, we drove 9 hours to go to Texas also to spend it with my son. He has three of his friends come eat dinner with us. It was fun for what I remember. (DRUGS).
I have to say in the 25 years I have been Married I have NEVER cooked a Holiday meal. My DH always does it. I guess it was a good thing this year or we would not of eaten anything


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I was still sick thanksgiving morning . . .and so I made a vow to eat and enjoy myself and then later I can sit in front of the toilet and regret everything . . .so I had a plateful of cheesecake, pumpkin pie, pork, etc. . . .wonderful stuff and funny, I didn't have any second thoughts later because nothing happened! So I felt really good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hey Bethany, we drove 9 hours to go to Texas also to spend it with my son. He has three of his friends come eat dinner with us. It was fun for what I remember. (DRUGS).
> I have to say in the 25 years I have been Married I have NEVER cooked a Holiday meal. My DH always does it. I guess it was a good thing this year or we would not of eaten anything


 9 hours....hey that is even a longer drive than Bethany...wow... :shocked: 
Glad you got to spend time with your son.....even if you were on drugs...LOL  
Oh your DH is one in a million........I am very envious of you..What a wonderful man.... :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

goatnutty said:


> toth boer goats said:
> 
> 
> > > It was ok we went to my Mother's side of the family's Thanksgiving first and it was a little boring. Then we went to my dads side which is a lot more exciting where the kids decided they wanted in with goats ans let them all out :angry: .
> ...


It is good I really like it. I was originally a brunette and dyed it blond over the summer but I anted it darker. It's not really black it's a really dark brown but it's almost black.


----------

